# Videos Championnat de France en Ring 2011



## Tim Scheller (Jul 6, 2011)

All Videos from the Championnat de France en Ring 2011 you can see here


http://www.working-dog.eu/meistersch2.php?selectif=1&IDue=1426

Have fun =D>


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Tim Scheller said:


> All Videos from the Championnat de France en Ring 2011 you can see here
> 
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/meistersch2.php?selectif=1&IDue=1426
> ...



Tyhanks!! these from Tavaux? I was there, it was really fun.


----------

